# Timberland Boots Comming Apart



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a pair of boots with the soles comming apart ? anyone else have this problem and what have you done about it? I have worn Timberlands forty years and never had this problem


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Never had that problem.




















But I only buy Red Wings :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

The bigger question is, did you win them on the CT challenge?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a warranty? One guy told me as long as there rubber on the soles they will replace them if there's a defect


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I just bought some Red Wings back in mid October and have not been very impressed. I paid over $200 and I have several issues. I am pretty hard on my footwear, but this is bad. There is a hole in the sole, the tread is wearing too fast, the stitching is coming out and the laces are falling apart. Can't wait to get my Timberland Pro's I won on CT!!!


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I just bought some Red Wings back in mid October and have not been very impressed. I paid over $200 and I have several issues. I am pretty hard on my footwear, but this is bad. There is a hole in the sole, the tread is wearing too fast, the stitching is coming out and the laces are falling apart. Can't wait to get my Timberland Pro's I won on CT!!!


6 month warranty take'em back. I started wearing them back when I started welding in 85'. Never had a problem. 

If you'd get the brakes fixed in your truck and give up the Flintstone method you wouldn't wear out the soles.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Hardly Working said:


> 6 month warranty take'em back. I started wearing them back when I started welding in 85'. Never had a problem.
> 
> If you'd get the brakes fixed in your truck and give up the Flintstone method you wouldn't wear out the soles.


It's actually a 12 month warranty, and this is what they require:

_"This warranty is available only to the original purchaser and is not transferable. No adjustment will be given without the original receipt of purchase. You must return your footwear product to the Red Wing Shoe dealer from which the footwear product was purchased."_

I purchased them in MN, and I live in IL. Not going to drive 17 hours round trip to get them serviced, which is what the warranty says they will do.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Stevelsc8721 said:


> I have a pair of boots with the soles comming apart ? anyone else have this problem and what have you done about it? I have worn Timberlands forty years and never had this problem



Steve, I bought a pair of Tims that were supposed to be *waterproof*; they weren't. I called Timberland, they sent me a new pair no problem. They sent me the same boot, it was just a defect or something because the pair they sent were waterproof.

Try contacting them.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I prefer Ariat, I buy a pair once a year, as a matter of fact the same pair every year for the past 7 years. Love'em!


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Forty year old boots and you are complaining about the sole coming apart?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Hardly Working said:


> 6 month warranty take'em back. I started wearing them back when I started welding in 85'. Never had a problem.
> 
> If you'd get the brakes fixed in your truck and give up the Flintstone method you wouldn't wear out the soles.


They got back to me. Basically they are covered because they have an abuse clause. I have a feeling that is what they are going to say. They want me to ship them back to MN. IDK, but that's just crappy to not have the boots for a few weeks. They should just exchange them.


Oh well, stuck with them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

6 month? thats pretty damn good. marks work wearhouse only does 90 days from original date of purchase.. unless in the odd situation their older than that yet clearly dont show any signs of aging other than the defect.

as for the redwings.. never tried a pair but worked with a guy who had a pair fall apart after 5 weeks. the stitching was coming out and the soles were wearing out really quick


----------

